# Sea Lamprey!



## Weekend Woodsmen (Jul 9, 2014)

We thought this one would be of interest! On a walleye trip we caught one with a sea lamprey attached to it, and another with a wound on it! We had never seen one before, and I sure hope it isn't a trend that is going to be on the rise! They are some nasty looking creatures! Have you guys been seeing an increase in Lampreys? Hope you enjoy the video!


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Interesting, and brings back old memories. I haven't thought about those lampreys for years.
Way back in 1963 as a summer biology student Up in Canada I worked for the Canadian Fisheries Research Board and at the time they were doing a lot of research on the Great Lakes lamprey problem. Darned things got in the Lakes as a result of the St Lawrence Seaway system. I can't recall what method they finally decided worked best to control them. Once in the seaway like Zebra and Quaggas you can never get rid of them, just hopefully control them. As I recall they had a devestating effect on game fish, especially Lake trout back then. Since then with the introduction of salmon species and increase in walleye especially in LAke Eerie I wonder what their status is. Hopefully the darned things aren't making a comeback. 
Like most ANS species they are definitely an international problem. 
Do you have any pictures f their sucker like marks?


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Oops.....egg on face time.....I just watched your video -thought it was an ad at first glance! Thanks for the post and video. Side planers, too!


----------

